# FedEx Shipping



## justturnin (Sep 15, 2012)

I know there has been some talk about FedEx as a great shipping option and I agree. One thing I knew but forgot but was recently reminded of, is their Rates CHANGE daily. If I remember correctly Tues-Weds are the best days to ship with the best rates.

Example. I have a 12"x14"x24" box of wood ordered weighing 75lbs. I checked the rates Weds and it was going to be $24 to ship via ground. Well I had to wait til Friday (payday) to pay for the wood and get the shipping label. Well come Friday I want to get the label and you guessed it, $76:dash2:. I figured I would try today (Saturday) and see if the rate had changed, well it did, $146:dash2::dash2:. 

We have a saying in Houston, "If you don't like the weather give it a day, it will change". This seems to apply to FedEx as well.

So if you try to use FedEx and get hit with a crazy rate it may be because you are trying to ship in Prime shipping days. Try to get your shipments out towards the beginning of the week.

Just some shipping food for thought.

:thanx::hatsoff:


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2012)

That's not right Chris. There isn't *that* much of a variable. You must have not entered something correctly when you got the $24 rate unless you're sending that much weight a town or three over. By the same token, $146 is the weekend express rate because ground is only available during the workweek. No weekends. Home Delivery is good for 6 days (no sundays) and is a little higher than ground. If you got a Saturday rate it was not ground, and that's way too high for even HD rate. 

You cannot use Ground to ship to a residence it must got to a business. For example I have many customers who have their own businesses and I always ship to the business address when they allow even though most of them lives mere miles (or less) from their homes, the rates are a considerable savings. 

You can still get the ground and HD quotes on a weekend, but you need to make sure you tick the proper "Ship Date" because it will default to whatever is available. I suppose 70 pounds via HD would cost a pretty penny to ship from south Texas to PNW for example but I seriously doubt it's that much!


Let me know if I can help you decipher the code.


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> most of them lives mere miles (or less) from their homes,



I know thats true for me. I live VERY close to my home...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > most of them lives mere miles (or less) from their homes,
> ...




:lolol:


----------



## justturnin (Sep 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's not right Chris. There isn't *that* much of a variable. You must have not entered something correctly when you got the $24 rate unless you're sending that much weight a town or three over. By the same token, $146 is the weekend express rate because ground is only available during the workweek. No weekends. Home Delivery is good for 6 days (no sundays) and is a little higher than ground. If you got a Saturday rate it was not ground, and that's way too high for even HD rate.
> 
> You cannot use Ground to ship to a residence it must got to a business. For example I have many customers who have their own businesses and I always ship to the business address when they allow even though most of them lives mere miles (or less) from their homes, the rates are a considerable savings.
> 
> ...



I just looked again and you are correct about the Saturday shipping. Aside from that I would have to disagree on some points. I ship with Fedex quite a bit and I am pretty sure I entered it correctly and I used the actual zip that it would be shipping from both times. I just put it in for Monday and the cost was $47. This still seemed high and I remembered when I got the first estimate we guessed 70lbs, I entered 70lbs and it dropped to $35 which is still high but much better than $76. That is a big difference for 5lbs. My guess is, I believe that USPS cuts off at 70lbs so FedEx has to compete with that, but beyond 70 and you're fair game.

Also, when I get my quote I select the box for residential and it only adds $3 to the cost difference and it adds an option in the shipping creation to select FedEx Residential. I wonder if it costs so much more for you because you are shipping heavier/larger items.

I wonder if I waited til Monday to try again if the rate would be better yet, I know it is real time and everything cost more on the weekends. I will try it then and report back.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2012)

justturnin said:


> ...
> Also, when I get my quote I select the box for residential and it only adds $3 to the cost difference and it adds an option in the shipping creation to select FedEx Residential.



They are one and the same. The $3 is the pickup charge. If you are friendly with your Fedex driver you can print one label for pickup and all the others for that day as a drop-off. The $3 is because they have to use that much fuel (they figure) to come get your package. You are not in the "nucleus" of town where they don't have to spend much fuel money to collect a lot of shipments. That's common sense. 

So you are not ripping them off if you print one label for pickup, (+$3) and all the other "drop-offs" as "Drop-offs" (less the $3 for every one they will have to pick up anyway) because it costs them the same amount of fuel to come get your one package or ten. Well almost because let's don't get ridiculous about it we aren't trying to ship a houseboat as a drop-off with the prepaid label so the weight isn't killing them - just cutting into the bonuses of the CEO's at best. Different rant.

The "real time" is nothing but fuel surcharges. They vary "day-to-day", for shipping quotes (generally 24 hours for quotes with caveats) but if you ply futures it measured in seconds. 

I will say again I am willing to help you with a phone call while in front of your computer. I am amazed how few take me up on this when it would save so many headaches and so much time. 

:dunno:


----------



## justturnin (Sep 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> They are one and the same. The $3 is the pickup charge. If you are friendly with your Fedex driver you can print one label for pickup and all the others for that day as a drop-off. The $3 is because they have to use that much fuel (they figure) to come get your package. You are not in the "nucleus" of town where they don't have to spend much fuel money to collect a lot of shipments. That's common sense.
> 
> So you are not ripping them off if you print one label for pickup, (+$3) and all the other "drop-offs" as "Drop-offs" (less the $3 for every one they will have to pick up anyway) because it costs them the same amount of fuel to come get your one package or ten. Well almost because let's don't get ridiculous about it we aren't trying to ship a houseboat as a drop-off with the prepaid label so the weight isn't killing them - just cutting into the bonuses of the CEO's at best. Different rant.
> 
> ...



There are actually two $3 up-charges. One for the pickup and then when I select the option for Residential is it $3 more than business. I am only doing pickup because I am buying the label and sending it to the guy I am buying from. I have a Fed-Ex down the street and it is easier to just go drop it off.

I may take you up on your offer to see if I am doing things incorrectly or if there are options I am not selecting. I have been using the FedEx online for a while and it is a very easy interface once you figure out to expand the fields that are collapsed by default to edit those options too. It will have to be Monday if you are available. I am working on upgrading banks of Cisco 6509-E IOS's and that will got till about midnight. I get about 10 minutes of down time in-between each while they reboot.


----------



## justturnin (Sep 15, 2012)

Here's a question for you Kevin. FedEx offers "free" boxes for shipping. I was thinking about ordering a few but did not know if the shipping on those would be the same an a standard box or if they raise the rate to get the money for the box.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey I would be interested in info on free boxes. Fed ex charges us $4 for pick up but never care how many boxes it is $4. We have saved a bundle shipping our lights. Also Home depot sells the boxes dirt cheap- I think the one That USPS charges $5.99 for HD sells for about a buck and the double strength in same size for $1.50.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2012)

justturnin said:


> ..
> There are actually two $3 up-charges. One for the pickup and then when I select the option for Residential is it $3 more than business. .... I may take you up on your offer to see if I am doing things incorrectly or if there are options I am not selecting. ...



Chris,

Yes, I think you should take me up on my offer and listen to your inner voice. Stop banging you head against the wall.


----------

